# Installing Mass Air Flow Sensor



## Vapor (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2001 Maxima SE. SEL came on so I had it checked with my local repair shop. Told me P0171 code was present. He checked the Mass Air Flow Sensor and said it was at the end of it's life. Took the car home and purchased a new Mass Air Flow Sensor from (thepartsbin.com). I have not installed yet because I need some feedback from members here. The following warning came with the unit.

1. This airflow meter assembly must be replaced as a complete unit. Do not remove the element and transfer to the old body.

2. This unit requires special ECM reprogramming of the vehicle. 

3. Refer to TSB NTB01-036/ITB01-029 for the special ECM ID code that must be entered in the ASIST ECM data screen to download the correct data.

4. This data is not available through the regular MY / Model lookup.

5. Replace the air filter and clean all dust/dirt from the air cleaner box.

Steps 1 and 5 are no problem.
Steps 2,3 & 4 are above my ability. Do not have the equipment. Are these steps absolutely required to complete the job?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

FYI possible causes for a P0171 are:

Intake air leaks
Heated oxygen sensor 1 (front)
Injectors
Exhaust gas leaks
Incorrect fuel pressure
Lack of fuel
Mass air flow sensor

How did the shop determine the MAF was at fault? Can you rev over 2400 rpms and is there a severe power loss? 

Anyways, with regards to steps 2-4, they are not necessary. The car will run fine without performing those steps.


----------

